# Product review of Unigear's Ultralight Inflatable Sleeping Pad



## MadSissProductions (May 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I was asked to do a product review video for Unigear. I'm not sure that I hit the mark. I'd appreciate any feedback.

Thanks,

Andy

[ame="https://youtu.be/ksOGWilV6iU"]Unigear Ultralight Inflatable Sleeping Pad[/ame]


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice review, thanks for posting


----------



## MadSissProductions (May 13, 2019)

adalah said:


> Nice review, thanks for posting


Thank you!


----------



## laytonpainting (Jul 3, 2020)

Excellent review, thanks!
www.laytonpaintingpros.com


----------

